# GSD Snout deformity,



## yaneisybh1 (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi,
I am a little concerned about my German Shepherd Nose/snout. Since he was 8 weeks old, his snout has been crooked going more towards the left causing it not to be centered. He is almost 5 months old and it seems like it is getting worse now creating a a little bump. The vet was not concerned about it, but she did not know why it is like that. She suspects his mom probably sat on him when he was a baby causing it. I did hear some people that say that German Shepherds develop differently and their body parts can appear to be all over the place when they are growing, but his snout seems more abnormal than usual. He is still handsome to me and he is one of the best things that ever happened to me so I love him to death, but I just want to make sure it does not cause any health problems for him in the future. His nose/snout issue is more noticeable when looking directly and when looking from above. I have included some pictures as well
Thank you for any feedback.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Are you sure he is purebred? Is it fleshy or bony? Do his teeth fit together (upper and under)? Have you seen the parents, siblings?


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't see how being sat on would cause this. Looks like a little bit of a birth defect but if your vet is not concerned I would not be worried. There was a dog on a rescue site awhile back that had something that looked like this...BUT it was very severe. Nose was crooked and the jaws crossed over. Your guy is much more mild and that dog was health and happy. He is cute and his crooked nose gives him character. Just watch it as he grows if it messes with his bite and eating or breathing you may have to talk to the vet.


----------



## yaneisybh1 (Dec 23, 2015)

I did meet his mom, dad and siblings and he is a purebred German Shepherd (his dad was actually a police dog and they all looked in perfect shape except for my boy's snout. Some of his teeth sometimes do not look aligned (but they are still growing) but gosh he can crush anything in seconds, and loves to eat ( a lot) and he is super high energy.


----------



## yaneisybh1 (Dec 23, 2015)

Sometimes people do not notice unless they get close, but I do need to make sure he grows healthy and watch out for any problems breathing. So far, he looks super healthy and so much energy so i am Happy he is happy so far. I am also glad i ended up with him because i was afraid because of this small snout deformity, he would end up at the shelter too.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Did you notice his snout when you picked him originally? I would keep an eye on his teeth dn make sure they stay aligned properly.

He is a cut dog, good luck with him.

Just out of curiosity, where did you get him?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

WRY mouth - genetic 








 *Wry Mouth*​ *in a *​

*Adult Canine Dentition Chart*​









you can see that the skull is divided into a left and right side.
Sometimes in development one side grows out of synch and eventually
the opposite side catches up . Sometimes NOT.

Sometimes the top and lower jaw grow out of synch and you may 
have a temporary undershot or overshot , which eventually corrects
itself when all parts (4 parts to the skull) catch up .

This is genetic.

We had a crazy breeder in our area ,who had many pups with WRY mouth .
I found out because our phone numbers were almost the same with one number
being different so I got a lot of calls intended for her. It got to the point where 
I would take down the callers number and connect them to another owner with 
the same problem . The vet knew about it.
She would guilt the people making them think they were to blame, accusing them of
slamming the dog into a wall or some such. 
Some of these dogs were pretty severe in their malocclusion.

Genetic .


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

The rescue dog I remembered was at Westside gsd rescue in LA. Like I said his was VERY severe but seems to be along the same line as your guy.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what is the pedigree?


----------



## DUKIE07 (Nov 5, 2020)

Did it change with age or did you find out what caused it?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

DUKIE07 said:


> Did it change with age or did you find out what caused it?


this post is over 4yrs old and the member never returned.
do you have a dog with this issue?


----------

